# That message..



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

So, my series 1 has popped up the message about the VM Tivo a couple of times now and I really want to clear up a few things. Apologies if I'm retreading old ground...

Firstly, the message talks about a 'special price', are S1 owners going to get some kind of deal?

Visiting the link from the message:
http://tivo.virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade
There is talk of hurrying to get a 'special offer' but all that is there is the webform to register that I filled in ages ago...

Lastly, does anyone know if this whole thing is just a marketing exercise to get us to buy VM Tivos or if the support (ie guide updates) for the S1 may actually be ending soon.

Cheers guys.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Karnak said:


> So, my series 1 has popped up the message about the VM Tivo a couple of times now and I really want to clear up a few things. Apologies if I'm retreading old ground...
> 
> Firstly, the message talks about a 'special price', are S1 owners going to get some kind of deal?
> 
> ...


I cannot believe that if the S1 data does stop at a later date, that there won't then be an offer at least equivalent to the current one. Just my opinion though.

There is plenty of discussion about the current offer on this forum.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not that surprised if the S1 data dies.... It has been quite a few years and I don't expect them to support it forever.

I should mention I'm already a VM customer and would be happy to take a new Tivo from them at some point.

I did note that the forum defaulted to showing only posts from the last day (not been here for quite a while!) so I see various relevant threads that I'm looking through now.

I guess I would however still like answers to my original questions if anyone doesn't mind to make things clear in case I can't find what I want in older threads.

(I normally hate it on forums when people don't look around before asking so feel free to flame away!  )


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Karnak said:


> I did note that the forum defaulted to showing only posts from the last day


You can change this here:-

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=editoptions

Under the "Thread Display Options" and in the "Default Thread Age Cut Off" section.

J.


----------

